# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Veel kinkhoest in regio Nijmegen

## Leontien

Hoesten, hoesten en nog eens hoesten. 

"Kinkhoest, een infectieziekte van de luchtwegen, is dit jaar al 90 keer gemeld bij de GGD in de regio Nijmegen."-NU

Lees verder

Heb jij kinkhoest?

----------


## christel1

Kinkhoest is terug een ziekte die teruggekomen is van weggeweest. Waarom vroeger was inenting tegen kinkhoest verplicht in België maar meer en meer ouders willen hun kinderen niet meer laten vaccineren tegen deze ziekte. Ze vergeten wel dat er meer en meer mensen van andere nationaliteiten in ons land komen wonen waar deze ziektes nog heel normaal zijn en vergeten dat een kind als je er niet snel bij bent kan aan sterven. Ook kroep is zo een ongekende ziekte, mijn kinderen hebben alle 2 dikwijls valse kroep gehad en nee het is niet leuk te noemen als je je kind zo ziet snakken naar lucht, ik had altijd de medicijnen bij de hand als ze zo'n aanval maakten want in de stoom gaan staan was echt geen oplossing ook al zweren sommige mensen daar wel bij, cortisone in lage dosis was de enige oplossing en ze kunnen er behoorlijk ziek van zijn, veel koorts ed...

----------


## sophi

Hallo,

kinkhoest en valse kroep zijn 2 verschillende ziektes en ook door 2 verschillende "beestjes"  :Smile:  veroorzaakt.

Wat we ondertussen weten, is dat de vaccinaties tegen kinkhoest niet "levenslang" bescherming geven.
Daarom wordt nu ook voorgesteld om volwassenen terug te vaccineren

----------


## christel1

Sophi, tegen valse kroep bestaan er geen inentingen...

----------


## sophi

Hallo,

kinkhoest en valse kroep zijn 2 verschillende ziektes en ook door 2 verschillende "beestjes" veroorzaakt.

Wat we ondertussen weten, is dat de vaccinaties tegen kinkhoest niet "levenslang" bescherming geven.
Daarom wordt nu ook voorgesteld om volwassenen terug te vaccineren 


dus inderdaad zoals ik schreef, de vaccinatie gaat over de kinkhoest

----------


## pvpr

> Heb jij kinkhoest?


Ja!

----------


## pvpr

Zie mijn post op http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ight=kinkhoest Ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen van anderen....

----------

